# Help identifying 1920`s era bike



## Scraplord (Oct 20, 2018)

I just bought this bike today and could use some help identifying it. I want to restore it and could use some advice on repainting and replating versus leaving it original. I like survivors but this one is pretty rough. The paint is 95% missing and so is the head tube badge. Thanks!


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 20, 2018)

Looks like a Schwinn to me.


----------



## bike (Oct 20, 2018)

As much as I say leave it alone-I don't think you can hurt it- ask again in 20 years


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 20, 2018)

# 0000 steel wool, WD40, rags, BLO and elbow grease. Otherwise grease adjust, let it survive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scraplord (Oct 21, 2018)

The closest match I have seen yet is an Emblem Greyhound. The sprocket is a match but I can`t find many pics of them online.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 21, 2018)

I have seen an early Westfield double-D drive sprocket just like that one.
Note the air where a drive pin hole might otherwise be located, (but a hole is just air).
Crank threads look fairly coarse to me, Westfield may have used 20 threads per inch at one time.
Westfield designs may have deep (old) roots back to various ABC (ToC) manufacturers, which they absorbed.

Have to agree with the parts that look somewhat Chicagoan; perhaps a mix then?


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 22, 2018)

Schwinn with Emblem sprocket


----------



## anders1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Cool bike!


----------



## Igor (Nov 6, 2018)

Fork, truss' and missing badge look Schwinn to me.
Could be a little frankenbike'd.


----------



## Scraplord (Nov 12, 2019)

I haven`t posted in a while but I`m 99% sure this bike was made by the Davis Sewing Machine Co around 1919. It`s similar to a greyhound. The fork is the giveaway. The truss rod and fork are all cast as one piece. The truss rods are not removable. 
Now to find a head badge. If anyone has a head badge for sale please contact me. Thanks!


----------



## stezell (Nov 12, 2019)

I thought most of the Davis built bicycles from that time frame would have had bottle cap badges, just my 2 cents. Definitely a little more than 5% original paint left under that rust, I agree with @mazdaflyer.
Sean


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2019)

The bike is not Davis. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2019)

Igor's right Schwinn is my call....


----------



## gkeep (Nov 12, 2019)

Don't know who made it but I like it! The Westfield motobike frame I found last year also has the truss rods brazed at the bottom and internal threads at the top. But my forks and truss rods appear to be Snyder built so there is a chance that forks and frame were matched up from parts way back. No matter what you do with it, it's a cool survivor and great rescue. Good luck with the info hunt.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like a N. Nimhcs badge might fit.


Maybe measure the holes. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...or-speedway-special.101307/page-2#post-958213


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 12, 2019)

Foto below by way of @Archie Sturmer … as seen thru 
connecting to the link he provides in Entry #15 of this thread.


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 17, 2019)

I knew I had seen that chainring before. I finally found it in old pics of a bike I traded 2 years ago. The badge just said Viking but It was decided it was Westfield-built (Pope/Columbia). You can decide if these photos provide any clues:


----------

